# Scarborough To Whitby Disused Railway



## dobbo79 (Feb 18, 2011)

After 13 years i decided one day to get the bike out of the shed and go for a jaunt..Many people had told me about the railway line so i decided to have a look..i managed to cycle - yes cycle, a grand total of 18 miles and got some pics along the way..

Here is Wiki's brief history of the railway line - 

"The Scarborough & Whitby Railway was railway line from Scarborough to Whitby in North Yorkshire, England, the line followed a scenic route along the Yorkshire coast.

It fell victim to the Beeching Axe closing in 1965. The trackbed has been developed into a rail trail and now forms part of National Cycle Network Route 1"


Here are a few pics which i managed to get - 





Railway to Nowhere by claire.dobson, on Flickr
Railway leaving Scalby





Railway through the trees by claire.dobson, on Flickr
Railway heads towards Hayburn Wyke





Bridge too far by claire.dobson, on Flickr
One of the many bridges over the old track





Hayburn Wyke Station by claire.dobson, on Flickr
The disused Hayburn Wyke Station facing Southwards. The famous Hayburn Wyke Public House is off the picture to the left





Staintondale Station facing North by claire.dobson, on Flickr
Staintondale Station facing Northwards - the full platforms are still intact





Staintondale Station facing Southwards by claire.dobson, on Flickr
I cycled to the start of Staintondale Station and took a pc facing Southwards





Untitled by claire.dobson, on Flickr
The first of the many bridges over the old railway which take the roads





Falsgrave Tunnel leading from the old terminus by claire.dobson, on Flickr
the old Falsgrave Tunnel which brought the railway to the end of the line at the Scarborough End

Thanks for Looking


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thats nice, good to see the platforms still in place.


----------



## darrenwindle (Feb 19, 2011)

*Nice*

These look awsome.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 19, 2011)

Goldie87 said:


> ...good to see the platforms still in place.


I was just thinking that! 
Looks like a good place to find remains. Like the bridges too.


----------



## TK421 (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice one. Its a shame Falsgrave tunnel is sealed, at the station end by a brick wall and at the old good yard end (where Sainsbury's is now) by a building and spoil, I often wonder if it is still intact inside?

Good report and a lovely walk/ride

Cheers


----------



## dobbo79 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks Guys..
this is my first report....First of many i hope...
the pictures didnt turn out bad considering they are taken with a samsung Pixon 8mp mobile phone


----------



## krela (Feb 19, 2011)

dobbo79 said:


> Thanks Guys..
> this is my first report....First of many i hope...
> the pictures didnt turn out bad considering they are taken with a samsung Pixon 8mp mobile phone



Really? Wow I would never have guessed. Thanks


----------



## scribble (Feb 19, 2011)

We've walked stretches from Hayburn Wyke to Scarborough, Ravenscar to Robin Hood's Bay and Robin Hood's Bay to Whitby. They're lovely walks - although I couldn't get the black clinker stains off my bare feet for ages! Ravenscar's worth a look. There's the remnant of the platform alongside Station Square. You can buy a plan from the Coastal info centre showing the proposed development into a tourist resort to rival Scarborough. If you bought a plot of land at the auction, they would refund your rail ticket. It just didn't happen. There are just isolated buildings with bleak, windswept spaces in between. You can also visit the old Peak Alum Works. I'll try to get along and take some photos to post up next time I'm up in the area.


----------



## dobbo79 (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks Scribble - the part i did was Scarborough to Staintondale..that was enough for me on a bike. my next stop will be Ravenscar and to go through the old tunnel..


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 19, 2011)

dobbo79 said:


> the pictures didnt turn out bad considering ...........



Your photographs do you a great credit, the ones showing a partially shaded old trackbed with the sunlight highlighting various areas are particularly evocative. I have cycled/walked this trackway during all the seasons of the year and the changing scenery offers a real photographic treat to some one who has a 'good eye' - which you obviously have.

These images illustrate what most experienced photographers already know - no matter how simple the camera, if it has a good lens and one uses it within its capabilities - ie. lighting conditions and even subject matter with some cameras - good images will be produced more often than not.


----------



## dobbo79 (Feb 19, 2011)

I cant wait till Summer when the bike will come out of the shed again and i will aim to cycle further up the line and get more pics


----------



## scribble (Feb 19, 2011)

http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/r/ravenscar/index.shtml

Is this of any interest?


----------



## dobbo79 (Feb 19, 2011)

yeah Scribble thats great - thats the next stop on the line which was a further 3.5 mile from where i stopped..this is also the site of the Ravenscar Tunnel which has been featured on here too..

definately worth a look soon )
xx


----------



## astro23 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice little report there! Love the 2nd picture, really nice light!


----------



## Krypton (Mar 1, 2011)

Lovely, i have cycled this many a time and its gorgeus in the summer. Did you see the train which has been turned into a cafe next to the old station?


----------



## woody65 (Mar 1, 2011)

TK421 said:


> Nice one. Its a shame Falsgrave tunnel is sealed, at the station end by a brick wall and at the old good yard end (where Sainsbury's is now) by a building and spoil, I often wonder if it is still intact inside?
> 
> Good report and a lovely walk/ride
> 
> Cheers




i seem to remember walking this tunnel back in the 70s? it is only about 2ft from the surface, anyone got a spade


----------



## dobbo79 (Mar 1, 2011)

Krypton said:


> Lovely, i have cycled this many a time and its gorgeus in the summer. Did you see the train which has been turned into a cafe next to the old station?



OOOOOO no i missed that - i must have been concentrating on either staying upright on my bike or the words to "enter sandman" by Metallica which was blearing through my headphones hehe

:biglaugh:


----------



## bradleigh1977 (Mar 1, 2011)

brilliant!! i love old railway lines.

brads


----------



## dobbo79 (Mar 1, 2011)

bradleigh1977 said:


> brilliant!! i love old railway lines.
> 
> brads



same here Brads - this one is brilliant - and i have only shown a small part of it....


----------



## bradleigh1977 (Mar 3, 2011)

theres a few here in west yorks, right near my house if your ever around here dobbo.


----------



## dobbo79 (Mar 3, 2011)

bradleigh1977 said:


> theres a few here in west yorks, right near my house if your ever around here dobbo.



Now theres an invite 
Cheers hun


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 3, 2011)

If you are into railway walks/rides keep an eye open for repeats of Julia Bradbury's TV program where she cycled a new line every week... fascinating stuff.


----------



## bradleigh1977 (Mar 4, 2011)

me and the old lady watched that, thought it was really good.


----------

